# tenon cutters



## woodworkinhill (Sep 11, 2011)

Does anyone know what a good brand of tenon cutters are that has great blades and where I could find them


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

woodworkinhill said:


> Does anyone know what a good brand of tenon cutters are that has great blades and where I could find them


After thinking about your question for several minutes...

Are these what you are talking about?

http://www.rockler.com/search_results.cfm?srch=usr&filter=tenon+cutter&submit.x=20&submit.y=11

The first ten or eleven search hits may be of interest.

BTW - It might be of benefit to learn how to sharpen the blades that you have.

Also you could try these people as thay make blades for almost everything.

http://www.razorwoodworks.com/


----------

